# Diamond Python Q's



## acdstrt (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I've recently gotten myself a Diamond yearling, and I'm pretty set up but there's a few things I'd like to suss out from you guys in regards to their care, especially those that have a diamond, or experience with them in Nsw.

Im living on the south coast, and ive got him an enclosure which ive been told is unnecessarily big, but he seems to love it.
Its about 1m x 30cm x 60 high.

He's chilling, feeding and pooping fine, so i dont think going from a small drawer to the larger set up bothers him at all.

Its a glass tank, with a steel mesh top and strip on the right side.
I currently dont have any lamps in his set up, only a heatmat on one side.
Given that its summer in 3 hours, i figured that it would be an adequate temp during summer months.
Humidity is always the same as ours, 65-80 and im only using the heatmat from 6am - midday.
After that hes got partial sunlight, and from what ive read what im doing is alright?

My bigger Q lies with brumation next winter, as ive read that within their first year, they dont really need to.

For those that know a south coast or general nsw winter, based on previous years, what have you guys done with your diamonds?

Do we simply leave the heatmat and lighting off, and not feed or handle them for 3 months?

Given that these guys are found all the way down in victoria, i cant imagine them to need anything more than natural basking sunlight during their winter brumation?

I could be wrong with half of the stuff ive stated, as i only briefly chatted with the breeder, aside fron that its just been net research.

Figured this to be the best idea for gathering opinions and practices from those with the same breed of python.

Cheers in advance for the replies and what not.
Here's a pic of the little guy,
Meet Azazel


----------



## GBWhite (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi,

Hate to be the one to inform you but that's not a Diamond. Might be a good idea to Google care sheets for Coastal Carpet Pythons.

George.


----------



## acdstrt (Nov 30, 2017)

Ehhhhh

That sucks. 
I had my heart set on a diamond.
I've got mates with coastals, and they're decents snakes but as I said I was set on a Diamond.

I'll contact the breeder now and see what he says, he runs the Illawarra Reptile society so i took his word for it. 

Could be a cross between the two. 

Thanks for your reply George!


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 30, 2017)

acdstrt said:


> Ehhhhh
> 
> That sucks.
> I had my heart set on a diamond.
> ...


Looks like coastal x diamond doesn’t look like a full coastal but has markings of diamonds (if it were brown instead of yellow black and white)

It does look nice however


----------



## acdstrt (Nov 30, 2017)

Breeder has just told me that he's 100% diamond, his father was a GTP and his mother a Cobra. 

Sarcasm. 

His dad is 100% diamond, and the mother to his line was wild caught. 

As far as scaling specifications go, he's not on point but is still a Diamond. 

Should deepen in colouration in the next week as he's overdue for a shed. 

Despite what I've read and been told, he handles like a gem and loves his set up despite only moving in 2 days ago.


----------



## GBWhite (Nov 30, 2017)

Let's hope so then. I'd have thought that at this size it would have coloured by now.

All the best.


----------



## acdstrt (Dec 1, 2017)

Anyone got any info on brumation for nsw?


----------



## Buggster (Dec 2, 2017)

Sorry to say, but that’s no way that 100% Diamond. There could be some in its lines, but I’d doubt if one of his parents were even 100%

This is my yearling diamond deep in shed, and the black/yellow/greens are still very obvious. Small rosettes + the ‘speckling’ of the yellow/green across the black is a dead give away. I’ve never seen a ‘browny’ Diamond



This guy is still in ‘Winter’ mode and had gone about 8 months without eating now. I’m hoping he’ll eat today, so fingers crossed for that! Over winter I’m planning on offering 2-3hrs of his normal hotspot (with lights) around midday, but other than that nothing. Even now I’m not giving him any heat since the temps get up to 26 by themselves during the day, and I don’t see the point of heating anyone unless I wanted roast snake.

Your Coastal might need more heat over the winter than a Diamond as they’re not as tolerant to cold weather, but it’s not something I’ve read up on very much as I don’t have a Coastal.

Best of luck


----------



## TeaganEliza (Dec 2, 2017)

He's definitely not 100% Diamond, but nonetheless he's a gorgeous looking snake. Keeping the fact that he looks like a coastal in mind, he will need more heat than a diamond during winter.. also a humidity of 40-60% is more suitable for coastals


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 2, 2017)

TeaganEliza said:


> .. also a humidity of 40-60% is more suitable for coastals



Unless keeping sub tropical species such as GTP's there should not be any need to be concerned about humidity. All this spraying snakes every day or twice a week is a waste of time IMO.



acdstrt said:


> Anyone got any info on brumation for nsw?



Please research the subject using the search function in the top corner.
This question has been asked 3 times in as many months........ heres a starting place for you...........

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/how-to-diamond-hibernation.220635/#post-2497686


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 2, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Please research the subject using the search function in the top corner.
> This question has been asked 3 times in as many months........ heres a starting place for you...........
> 
> https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/how-to-diamond-hibernation.220635/#post-2497686


Just a heads up about the search function. I just searched 'Diamond Brumation' and the only thread to show is this thread. Make sure to change the search to all forums not just the Reptile Discussion that it searches as standard.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 2, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Just a heads up about the search function. I just searched 'Diamond Brumation' and the only thread to show is this thread.



Searches just need to be less specific. I searched brumation and came up with several threads


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 2, 2017)

It is actually all dependent on whether you are in a sub-forum or the main page when you bring up the search window. When in a sub-forum there is a box that is checked that says search this forum only.


----------

